# New Arrivals - On Balance Scales



## coffee_omega (May 21, 2012)

We have added new On Balance scales to our vast range

On balance CBS 3000 and On balance DR 500g both very cometitive prices

http://www.coffeeomega.co.uk/Barista%20Tools/Timers%20and%20Scales


----------

